# Metrische Dämpferbuchsen für den Topaz T3



## DumDum (7. Februar 2019)

Aloha,

ich würde mir gerne den TopazT3 einbauen, finde aber keine passenden Dämpferbuchsen.
Ich brauche 20x10 und 15x10.
Selbst auf der DVO Seite habe ich nicht die richtige Konfig gefunden. 
Der Dämpfer an sich ist ja Metrisch, also sollte es für die Maße ja auch irgendwas geben.
Kann man vielleicht Dämpferbuchsen von FOX, Rock Shox, usw. nutzen?
Das ganze soll in ein Commencal Meta AM V4.2


----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2019)

DumDum schrieb:


> Aloha,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne den TopazT3 einbauen, finde aber keine passenden Dämpferbuchsen.
> Ich brauche 20x10 und 15x10.
> ...




??? Metrisches Einbaumaß bezieht sich doch auf die Länge und hat nix mit den Buchsen zu tun.
Und dann gibt es noch Trunnion Mount. Keine Ahnung ob es den Dämpfer in dieser Ausführung gibt.
Für die Dämpferbuchsen einfach an den alten Maß nehmen. Die von DVO haben eine deutlich bessere Dichtwirkung und Montage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orudne (7. Februar 2019)

https://huber-bushings.com

https://www.offsetbushings.com/

Kann ich beide empfehlen.


----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2019)

Ach so rum - Offset-Buchsen.
Den Topaz gibt aber doch sowohl metrisch, als auch klassisch. Wurde der Klassische eingestellt?


----------



## orudne (7. Februar 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> Ach so rum - Offset-Buchsen.
> Den Topaz gibt aber doch sowohl metrisch, als auch klassisch. Wurde der Klassische eingestellt?


Aktuell gibt es den Topaz für Metrisch + Standard + Trunnion + Specialized.

Offset Bushings macht auch buchsen ohne Offset.
Beide nutzen Igus Gleitlager, Offset Bushings Messing Buchsen, Huber Buchsen aus Hochfestem Aluminium.


----------



## DumDum (7. Februar 2019)

Hey,

schonmal danke für die Antworten. Hab mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt.
Rahmen und Dämpfer bestelle ich grad, deswegen kann ich auch noch nichts messen.
Das die Buchsen dann auch metrische Maße haben könnten hab ich nur davon abgeleitet, weil die bei Commencal nur gerade Werte hatten (nicht wie die berühmten 22,2mm)
Sonst messe ich mal alles aus, wenn der Kram da ist.
Vieleicht haben die Jungs von Cosmic ja schonmal sowas gehabt.


----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es den Topaz für Metrisch + Standard + Trunnion + Specialized.
> 
> Offset Bushings macht auch buchsen ohne Offset.
> Beide nutzen Igus Gleitlager, Offset Bushings Messing Buchsen, Huber Buchsen aus Hochfestem Aluminium.



Huber kenn ich, Offset Bushings nicht. Huber hatte ich an einem Rad, bin aber irgendwann auf Racing Bros gekommen.
Gleitlager zweigeteilt und mit O-Ring Dichtung. Und DVO macht das Gleiche sogar mit Igus Lagern.
Das Dichtungprinzip funzt wirklich gut. Die Gleitlager haben Nuten für die O-Ringe, die Spacer pressen dagegen.


----------



## hulster (7. Februar 2019)

DumDum schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schonmal danke für die Antworten. Hab mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt.
> Rahmen und Dämpfer bestelle ich grad, deswegen kann ich auch noch nichts messen.
> ...



Also hatte ich dich richtig verstanden. Nein es gibt keine metrischen Buchsen Maße. Die Breite ist von den Rahmenaufnahmen abhängig und kann krumm sein. 22,2 ist kein unübliches Maß. Aber DVO bietet nicht jedes Maß an. Schreib DVO oder Cosmic an. Wenn das nicht klappt schau bei Racing Bros und sonst bei Huber auf Maß fertigen lassen.
Was @orudne meinte sind Offset Buchsen die dazu dienen einen metrischen Dämpfer in einen Rahmen mit klassischer Einbau-LÄNGE zu montieren und umgekehrt.


----------



## orudne (8. Februar 2019)

hulster schrieb:


> ...
> Was @orudne meinte sind Offset Buchsen die dazu dienen einen metrischen Dämpfer in einen Rahmen mit klassischer Einbau-LÄNGE zu montieren und umgekehrt.


Ne, ich wollte nur die zwei Firmen ins Spiel bringen.
Die Firma Offset Bushings macht auch Buchsen ohne Offset! ;-)

Die mit Offset benötigt man nur, wenn man an seiner Geo etwas spielen will (so bin ich auf die Firma gestoßen).

Generell sind die Buchsen von Offset Bushings und Huber von einer deutlich besseren Qualität und Maßhaltigkeit, wie die meisten originalen Buchsen. Im besten Fall hat man damit eine merklich besseres Ansprechverhalten, weil das Losbrechmoment reduziert wird.


----------



## hulster (8. Februar 2019)

orudne schrieb:


> Generell sind die Buchsen von Offset Bushings und Huber von einer deutlich besseren Qualität und Maßhaltigkeit, wie die meisten originalen Buchsen. Im besten Fall hat man damit eine merklich besseres Ansprechverhalten, weil das Losbrechmoment reduziert wird.



Im Fall DVO nicht. Igus Gleitlager 2-teilig mit O-Ring Dichtung. Kann Huber wegen der fehlenden Dichtung definitiv nicht toppen.


----------



## CosmicSports (11. Februar 2019)

DumDum schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> schonmal danke für die Antworten. Hab mich vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt.
> Rahmen und Dämpfer bestelle ich grad, deswegen kann ich auch noch nichts messen.
> ...



10er Buchsen sind sehr selten, entweder vom Rahmenhersteller beziehen, oder alternative Buchsen bestellen. 6mm und 8mm sind gängig.

Dein Cosmic Service Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

